

Ask HN: Anyone here a freelance computer repair tech? - tstegart

I'm wondering what equipment/dongles/software/tools you find yourself using the most (besides a PC or a Mac). Any repairs you're seeing a lot of that someone can get into easily?
======
dragonbonheur
The ultimate boot CD will be very useful for you.
<http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/>

~~~
tstegart
Thanks! I actually needed to find photorec today.

~~~
dragonbonheur
There's also UBCD4Win that you can make from your original Windows Disk (or
from the /i386 folder on those PCs that don't come with the OS on removable
media (in Windows XP last time I tried it))

<http://www.ubcd4win.com/>

